# Who is the first performer you ever saw live in person



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2019)

*When I was 15yrs old my boyfriend took me to his Senior Prom. The after Prom party was at the Latin Casino in New Jersey. I had the thrill of seeing Nat King Cole. The following year I got to see Johnny Mathis. When he sang "Maria" I looked around the room and all the girls were crying and so was I. They were the first 2 I ever saw live when I was young. As the years passed I saw many others, but none of them left an impression on me like those two.*


----------



## win231 (Dec 26, 2019)

The Doors & The Merry-Go-Round played at my high school around 1970.
The first big live performances I saw were Emerson, Lake & Palmer & Chicago.


----------



## Duster (Dec 26, 2019)

Alabama, before they became famous, playing in a nightclub where you could go up and talk to them.  
My boyfriend {now husband} and I went to a James Taylor concert. Carley Simon was in the audience. Afterward, we went to McDonalds, where he sent me inside to get some food. James and several of his band mates were in another line waiting to order.  I was too shy to talk to them.


----------



## Grampa Don (Dec 26, 2019)

In 1953, I was at the national Boy Scout Jamboree in Irvine, CA.  Roy Rogers and Bob Hope put on a show for us.  But, I was on a hillside so far away that they could have been anybody.  I was sitting there in my short pants and looked down to see a scorpion next to my leg.  That's the main thing I remember about that event.

Don


----------



## Duster (Dec 26, 2019)

In 1964, a 7 year old friend went to the first Beatles concert in Chicago with her big sister.  She said it was awful~girls screaming the whole time, making her ears hurt!


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 26, 2019)

Jefferson Starship in the mid 70's


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 26, 2019)

Boston in Lakeland, Florida in 1976


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

Lighthouse, Chicago, blood sweat & tears were my first concerts but I ended up going to hundreds of them. I loved music and still do.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 27, 2019)

I saw Grand Funk Railroad first I believe.  It was a great show!


----------



## Rosemarie (Dec 27, 2019)

Frankie Howerd....came out to Cyprus to entertain the troops.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

Duster said:


> Alabama, before they became famous, playing in a nightclub where you could go up and talk to them.
> My boyfriend {now husband} and I went to a James Taylor concert. Carley Simon was in the audience. Afterward, we went to McDonalds, where he sent me inside to get some food. James and several of his band mates were in another line waiting to order.  I was too shy to talk to them.


My husband worked with JT a couple of time back in the 90's and he said he was the most self effacing man, and a joy to work with. I'm a HUGE fan, never got the chance to see him in concert so I satisfy myself with youtube videos..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

In 73' when I was just turned 18 ,  I saw Billy Connolly and Gerry Rafferty _ live_ when they were in the  band the Humblebums when they came to play on the the tiny Scottish  Isle of Arran where I lived and worked and  before Billy became a huge star as a comedian  and 5 years before Gerry had a massive hit with Baker Street .

At the end of the show they invited my friend and I back with his entourage to the hotel  roof top barn style bar and sang and told jokes into the early hours. It was a lovely night, nothing untoward happened, and we had a great time.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 27, 2019)

I was with my husband and his brother it was at night and outside, we were to meet my sister and her husband there at this outdoor concert in Rhode Island. 

It was so dark walking quickly across the grassy field, it was jammed packed, my hubby and his brother kept talking and walking fast trying to keep up with them, all of a sudden the talking stopped. Couldn't find his six foot two brother. What happened was he fell into a ditch......the concert was about Stevie Nicks. My first and only live concert I was 34.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 27, 2019)

I also took that http://www.16 personality.com test
I am a INFP-T
I WAS amazed at how much I felt so
Surprised.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 27, 2019)

Johnny Cash when he was really into the bad drug scene.  It was the late 60s & I lived in a small town.  Two of my buddies from high school & I drove to the big city to see Johnny Cash & The Tennessee Two.  Wow!  What a show.  In those days you could go at the back of the auditorum & get an autography which I did.  No more.  I loved those old country artists.  None of that silly fire & lightning & the stars flying around on some wire.  Following that 1st show I saw many artists:  Neil Diamond at our university before he became famous, Hank Snow, Buck Owens, Hank Williams Jr. when he was just a kid & singing his daddy's songs, Kitty Wells & Sonny James; just to mention a few.  It's a different world with some weird people who want their 15 minutes of "glory" because they do something stupid.  Remember John Lennon in New York!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2019)

Joey Chitwood’s Daredevil show. Also, Johnny Cash, back in the early 50s.


----------



## TravelinMan (Dec 27, 2019)

The first live performance I saw was Peter, Paul and Mary in 1967.  I loved their music and I really enjoyed hearing them sing their hit song "I Dig Rock and Roll Music" where they mention the Mamas and Papas!

A year later I went to hear Simon and Garfunkle when they accompanied themselves with just their own acoustic guitars.  The next year I went to see them again and they brought along a drummer and bass guitarist, but when they first played the crowd booed them.  That sounded like the reaction Bob Dylan got at the Newport Folk Festival when he played using an electric guitar.  The crowd hated it!!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2019)

*Johnny Horton*
I think it must have been in 1959. He performed at the Darby Junior High Auditorium in Fort Smith. I was a senior in high school, He's always been my favorite country singer


----------



## toffee (Dec 27, 2019)

roy orbison and the beatles….great show with a few others in a theatre in Essex...…...about early 70s


----------



## Pinky (Dec 27, 2019)

Don't remember specific years .. 60's/70's - Harry Belafonte, Miriam Makeba, Roy Orbison (he just stood there and sang, did not interact with audience).

Also saw Joni Mitchell at a popular place in Toronto called The Riverboat.

Long before then, saw Roy Rogers and Dale Evans in a parade in Alberta.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

A singer in the mid 60's Jane Morgan an American singer who sang The Day That The Rains Came Down.

I saw her at rehearsals for Sunday Night At The London Paladium an popular TV variety show in the UK.

Jane was in her dressing gown and had rollers in her hair on stage and sang this with gusto with her strong voice..a fabulous voice and song imo


----------



## Repondering (Dec 27, 2019)

Santana and the Allman Brothers in 1971 at Winterland Arena in San Francisco.  I was a freshman in college at San Jose State.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 27, 2019)

Pinky said:


> Don't remember specific years .. 60's/70's - Harry Belafonte, Miriam Makeba, Roy Orbison (he just stood there and sang, did not interact with audience).
> 
> Also saw Joni Mitchell at a popular place in Toronto called The Riverboat.
> 
> Long before then, saw Roy Rogers and Dale Evans in a parade in Alberta.


 who didn't interact with the audience pinks?... Roy or Harry ?


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 27, 2019)

Repondering said:


> Santana and the Allman Brothers in 1971 at Winterland Arena in San Francisco.  I was a freshman in college at San Jose State.



Interesting, I had tickets to the Allman Brothers at the Filmore East back in 1971, but, the girl I was to go with stood me up.   So, instead of going, I gave the tickets to my pal and I went out and got drunk. (young and stupid). 
Later on in 71, I caught Harry Chapin in some nightclub in Greenwich Village.   Been a fan since.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

I think it was J Geils band


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

Fats Domino in the 50’s, first concert I had ever been to!! The last concert I went to I saw Toby Keith.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Fats Domino in the 50’s !! first concert I had ever been to!!



Was he good?


----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 27, 2019)

The Corrs


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

Oh yes, they let some of his fans meet him in his dressing room, it got a little out of hand n the poor guy was sweating n someone pulled his handkerchief out of his hands, he was really short about 5 feet.....


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Oh yes, they let some of his fans meet him in his dressing room, it got a little out of hand n the poor guy was sweating n someone pulled his handkerchief out of his hands, he was really short about 5 feet.....


Could you hear him and the band above the fans in the audience? Reason I adk is that my Hubby saw Bill Haley and the Comets and the fans wrnt beserk and virtually drowned out the music


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> Could you hear him and the band above the fans in the audience? Reason I adk is that my Hubby saw Bill Haley and the Comets and the fans wrnt beserk and virtually drowned out the music


We had no problem hearing him but his music was slow n smooth like Blueberry Hill, n Walking to New Orleans.
     Now Bill Haley n the Coments that was jittebug music n you couldn’t keep still, when we saw them in the movie Rock A Round the Clock we were dancing in the isles at the movies....Lol...


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 27, 2019)

Lvstotrvl said:


> We had no problem hearing him but his music was slow n smooth like Blueberry Hill, n Walking to New Orleans.
> Now Bill Haley n the Coments that was jittebug music n you couldn’t keep still, when we saw them in the movie Rock A Round the Clock we were dancing in the isles at the movies....Lol...


 I am in the UK  and that film was on at a cinema in London called the Trocadero and it was big news as the fans jived in the aisles like you did and the police got involved and my Dad said to Mum TUT! Disgusting behaviour!


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 27, 2019)

WOW.....we all have such good taste in music


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 27, 2019)

James Brown 1964. Great show. He did the cape thing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 27, 2019)

My folks took me to a play with Irish actor Pat O'Brien and Alexis Smith a very long time ago. Music wise The Buckinghams (Kind of A Drag) played frequently at a place near my home for dances. They were a "one hit wonder".


----------



## jerry old (Dec 27, 2019)

Harry Chapin twice, don't have any reason to see anyone else when I've seen the best.

Frequented a lot of redneck bars in my younger days, they paid bands with free beer.  They  would get drunk than  surly.

When heavy metal came out, I thought it nothing but an assault on my ears.
Do not understand the attraction of  Rock and Roll Band
.
I did not care for Perry Como-too young, but critics accused  him of going to sleep on stage (he just sang, no moving around...)

Like Don Williams, and those like him: stands on stage and sings, the groups above (folk...) their there to sing not all the fire
and smoke see post 15
,


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 28, 2019)

rkunsaw said:


> *Johnny Horton*
> I think it must have been in 1959. He performed at the Darby Junior High Auditorium in Fort Smith. I was a senior in high school, He's always been my favorite country singer


Wow!  I'm impressed.  I was always a Johnny Horton fan but I am sorry to say I have never seen him.  I have 6 of his original albums.  Still love his wonderful voice.  Some of my favourites are:  "Whispering Pines, Honky-Tonk Man, Honky Tonk Hardwood Floor, Battle of New Orleans, The Mansions You Stole, Sam Magee, When It's Springtime in Alaska, All for the Love of a Girl, Mr. Moonlight & of course, North to Alaska.  He had a wonderful clear voice, like Jim Reeves, where you could hear each & every word that he sang.  Not like today's music where I can't even figure out what they are singing about.  Johnny Horton died way too young in a traffic accident while on his way to a show.  What a lose!  Thanks for posting.  I will feel better knowing that someone out there remembers Johnny Horton.  There was a world (and a better world to my way of thinking) before Maria Carey or whatever her name is & all those goofy looking rappiers.  LOL


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> who didn't interact with the audience pinks?... Roy or Harry ?


Roy Orbison - he was not animated at all, didn't say "how are you?", "thank you", "goodnight" .. not one word.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

For awhile, in my teens, I was into the Folk and Blues scene. I remember one Saturday with a girlfriend, scraping together enough to pay for 2 cups of coffee and cover charge to see Sonny Terry and Brownie McGee. Those were the days of black turtlenecks and black leotards, and of course, long straight ironed hair.


----------



## Pam (Dec 28, 2019)

1960, I was 13 years old and my lovely dad took me to Blackpool to see Adam Faith and Emile Ford & The Checkmates. I was 'in love' with Adam Faith at that time.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 28, 2019)

I liked Emile Ford and the Checkmates and his What Do You Wanna Make Those Eyes At Me For.

Loved Aam Faith too and his quirky voice and songs.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 28, 2019)

Here you are Pam.


----------



## Pam (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you! That was my favourite song of his.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 28, 2019)

Pam said:


> Thank you! That was my favourite song of his.


I recall when I first heard it at the age of 16 that it was  suggestive in some of wording and refrained from singing it back then


----------



## Llynn (Dec 28, 2019)

Roy Rogers and Trigger at the Barnum and Bailey Circus around 1951.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 28, 2019)

Llynn said:


> Roy Rogers and Trigger at the Barnum and Bailey Circus around 1951.


That must of been something.  I sure never saw Roy; too bad for me.  Way back when I was a country kid, I used to walk 1/2 mile to my friend, Billy, where they had a black & white TV way before we ever owned one.  I loved watching the Roy Rogers shows with Roy Rogers, his horse, Trigger, Pat Evans, Pat Grady & a jeep called Jezebel (if I have that right).  They always caught the bad guys the ending was always happy.  Sure beats the murder mysteries my wife seems to like these days.  LOL  Hopalong Cassidy was another of my favourites but lets stick with ole Roy.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 28, 2019)

My mom took me to see the Carpenters in concert as a birthday gift in the 70's ,when they were really popular.I had most of their albums enjoyed their music back then
Our seats were terrible,way up in 'nosebleed' section.We really couldn't see them,but could hear Karen's beautiful voice


----------



## old medic (Dec 28, 2019)

CCR playing a state fair in NY


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 28, 2019)

Roy Rogers. My Mom took me to Madison Square Garden in NYC to see him in the 1950's. We had front row seats so when he and Trigger rode around the arena I got a really good look. I saw many more after that. 

In my late teens and early twenties I began to enjoy strictly country music. I went on a date to a small,but popular club in Patterson NJ. Hank Williams Jr. was playing. After his act he went out in the parking lot to his old beat up truck and sat and played all his fathers songs and talked to all of us. 
                       .


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2019)

I was in Year 6, aged 11, when I was taken to a performance of The Merchant of Venice in Sydney. Portia was played by Katharine Hepburn and Shylock by Robert Helpmann. We sat high up in The Gods but I was enthralled. I did not realise how lucky I was to have this opportunity at such a young age.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 28, 2019)

My husband (we were not married yet) his boss took us to see Paul Anka ..Another time his boss took us to the "World's Fair"
My Uncle had a Night Club, I went to his son's Birthday Party and we saw Patty Page...
After our Prom we went to NYC to see Gene Pitney...
Husband was in a vocal Band....Been to many of their group singing at different venues....
The band folded when the Beatles came to America....(It wasn't "Rock and Roll" anymore!!!


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 28, 2019)

peppermint said:


> My husband (we were not married yet) his boss took us to see Paul Anka ..Another time his boss took us to the "World's Fair"
> My Uncle had a Night Club, I went to his son's Birthday Party and we saw Patty Page...
> After our Prom we went to NYC to see Gene Pitney...
> Husband was in a vocal Band....Been to many of their group singing at different venues....
> The band folded when the Beatles came to America....(It wasn't "Rock and Roll" anymore!!!



*I loved Gene Pitney and Paul Anka. I would have loved seeing them.*


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 5, 2020)

When I was about 8, I went to the circus. I got an autograph from Madam Zacchini. She got shot out of a cannon. After landing in a net, she sat to sign stuff. I went down. She was about 30, and wearing a pure white uniform with  jewels. I was way too scared to talk to her. Somewhere I still have the autograph. It's worth about $150-200. She was considered circus royalty. The Zacchinis were long time circus folk, and were related to the Walendas


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2020)

Glen Campbell and BJ Thomas
Late '60 or early '70s
I was hauling beer kegs to the Astro Dome and the hall
Took a work break at the top of the dome to watch 'em sing a couple songs
Not a big fan of either, but live... *WHOA*....what a difference


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 5, 2020)

Lvstotrvl said:


> Blueberry Hill, n Walking to New Orleans


Man, I'd 'v loved to see him


----------



## Rich29 (Jan 6, 2020)

Judy Collins, Baltimore
John Denver, Madison Square Garden
Dolly Parton, Atlanta
Willie Nelson, Atlanta
Neil Diamond (40+ years ago and last year at 76 and still great), Philadelphia and Atlanta


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 6, 2020)

When I was in the USAF stationed at Tinker AFB *Marty Robins* performed in Oklahoma City.
Being poor airmen, my friends and I were in the cheap seats way, way back from the stage

It was a cold night and very few people were in the auditorium. We sat and listened to several singers before *Marty* came out. He looked at the sparse crowd and said "before I start I want all you people in the back to come up here to the front. He waited until we all got settled and then started. He put on a really good show.


----------



## riverrat (Jan 6, 2020)

Johnny Cash


----------



## toffee (Jan 6, 2020)

CHUCK BERRY = SHEFFIELD ARENA -brilliant artist /


----------



## jujube (Jan 6, 2020)

Peter, Paul and Mary in late 1961.


----------



## oldman (Jan 6, 2020)

Probably Johnny Unitas in 1957. My dad was friends with one of the Colts. (It’s a long story.)


----------



## oldman (Jan 6, 2020)

As for singers and singing groups, way too many to list. Think about it. When you (me) go to a Doo Wop show, you may see anywhere from 5-15 groups or solo artists. I have probably been to 25 or more of those types of concerts.


----------



## Sasha5113 (Jan 6, 2020)

Dionne Warwick at the then brand new Wolf Trap Theatre. Billy Preston was her warmup act!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 10, 2020)

Embarrassing but...Young Rascals in fall 66.  I was 13 or thereabouts.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 17, 2020)

Charlie Pride. Don't ask.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 17, 2020)

Leon Russell, 1976 in Houston


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 18, 2020)

In the early 90s I was invited by the late Ken Dodd, a British comedian and singer, to bring our Down's Syndrome son, who was 8 at the time, to one of his performances. It was hilarious, afterwards we went backstage to have a chat with him. Our son was given one of his 'tickling sticks'.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Dodd
I have met quite a number of celebs and people in the public eye over the years, having been invited to take part in various TV and radio programmes. I quite enjoyed it, but have never hero worshipped any of them, they are just like the rest of us, nothing special, imo.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 18, 2020)

Waylon Jennings.  I wasn't a fan of country music then but my friend was.  I was impressed by the steel guitar player.
Then I saw Englebert Humperdink.  I was impressed by his backup singers.  They were beautiful.
This was at a community auditorium.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2020)

* A few years ago I saw Rod Stewart perform and I loved it. Of course living in Philadelphia when I was young  I saw Bobby Rydell ,Fabian and Frankie Avalon. They lived in my neighborhood.*


----------



## chic (Jan 18, 2020)

Whoops. Sorry.


----------

